# malibu skipjack?



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

just wait for Brett to log on and we'll have an answer. ;D


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Tried looking it up, looks like the malibu and the skipjack were 2 different boats made by Falcon. Malibu was a larger boat and the skipjack was the skiff.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

thats who i was waiting for to answer this lol
can you post the link where you found that so i can see what this wonder skiff my dad speaks of looks like? thanks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Malibu was a 23 foot tri-hull
Skipjack was used for several hulls over the years
ranging in size from 18 to 20 feet long.
All built by Falcon Boats.


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2864738


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

so then what does a skip jack look like? the way he described the nose it sounds like it looks the same as a foutian


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The 18 was another tri-hull.
The difference from the Malibu, other than overall length, 
was that on the Skipjack, the tri-hulls were all the same length.
If you look at the Malibu you can see the center hull extends further forward.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

he says these arent them lol
it was made by malibu boat company
semi flat bottom, v in the front and the nose dropped like a foutain


----------



## JHammond53 (Jul 21, 2010)

Here are some pictures I found.

http://spacecoast.craigslist.org/boa/1883195647.html


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

that is seriously one of the best craigslist ads I have ever seen... I nominated it for "best of" ;D


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

maybe thats it! ill have to ask him in the morning


----------



## ghstdanc (Jul 15, 2008)

This is what I think of as a Skipjack-








They used to be all over Okeechobee


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

none of these are right, this was around the late 70's to mid 80's, tiller or side console, keep tryin lol


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm thinking your dad might just have the name wrong? :-?


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

;D tried that.....


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

A skipjack is just another name for a stumpknocker style boat. Trust me, I have been thru this with my father many years ago. Malibu may have been a short timer company that made them for a little while. I actually owned a boat named a Woodrow Skipjack a long time ago that was made in Maine!


----------

